# Banamine dose



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

For sheep, what dosage of Banamine injectible would you use? I'm castrating 4.5 mo old kat/barb cross lambs and they are pretty well endowed. Going to use the Burdizzo. I know, lots wouldn't use anything, but I just want to minimize the initial discomfort. Also, how early would you give it? I thought I read that maximum effect occurs at 12 hours or something like that!


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

Forgot to mention they are about 60 lb.?


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't tell you the dose of Banamine, but I can tell you that in my experience the Burdizzo is not as traumatic on lambs as banding for castration. Be sure to do each side twice and that you stager the areas where you clamp. It really helps to have two people. One to hold and one to clamp.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's 1 ML/100Lbs


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks, Bearfootfarm and LibertyWool!


----------

